
Ask HN: What to Study After Computer Science? - kayza
I am finishing my undergraduate in CS this month and was asking myself, what to study after that. I don’t want to study just CS again (Master). I’d like to study a field which could benefit the most from a fresh perspective of a CS Student. Biology? Neuroscience? Philosophy?
======
WheelsAtLarge
Easy, MBA with an emphasis on Marketing. Don't just study it. Make a plan on
how you will apply it while you are studying it and after you graduate.

You could study another stem field but the real value in any field of study is
to make a difference in the world. Another stem field will only get you deeper
in study without really knowing how to apply it.

------
Bostonian
There are many applications of CS in quantitative finance. See the thread "In
Battle to Recruit New Quants, Hedge Funds Outpay Banks"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21908914](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21908914)
.

